# Angelgesetze in frankreich



## WallerPaule92 (4. August 2008)

Weis irgendjemand über die Angel Bestimmungen in Frankreich bescheid?
Vorallem darf man mit drilling fischen, darf man mit lebendem Köfi fischen und wie sieht es mit Setzkeschern aus?


----------



## elranchero (4. August 2008)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*

#hAlso, daß was jetzt geschrieben wird gilt für den Bereich 67 Elsaß.

Man benötigt eine Karte, kann im Angelgeschäft oder Tourist Office gekauft werden. (Jahreskarte  ca. 60,.) Drillinge erlaubt, lebender Köfi erlaubt, Nachtangelverbot ausser an dafür freigegebenen Bereichen (sehr stark eingeschränkt, nur Aal und Karpfen). 4 Ruten erlaubt. Fischen vom verankerten Boot erlaubt.

Viel Spaß im Urlaub.


----------



## abaxgo (4. August 2008)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*

Ich habe mir heute eine Angelkarte für Frankreich gekauft. Wohne im Dreiländereck D/L/F. Der Schein Kostet 73 €, kannst mit bis zu vier Angeln rumschleudern. Nachtangeln nur an bestimmten Stellen, Bootangeln ist erlaubt, lebender und toter Köderfisch kannst auch benutzen. Fischereischein brauchst nicht. Kaufen kannst den Schein in fast jedem Angelladen. Ich hab meinen im Bezirk L´Hopital in Creutzwald in der Rue de Carling beim STILL Händler gekauft. Da spricht man auch Deutsch.


----------



## WallerPaule92 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*

Danke für deine Infos...die kann ich gut gebrauchen...
Noch eine Frage habe ich: Gelten in ganz Frankreich dieselben Angel-gesetze?
Ich fahre nämlich nach Burgund...

Lg. Paule


----------



## Mittwochsangler (29. September 2008)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*

Ich hab meinen im Bezirk L´Hopital in Creutzwald in der Rue de Carling beim STILL Händler gekauft. Da spricht man auch Deutsch.
Hallo Abaxgo,
kannst Du mir die Adresse des Angelladens und/oder die Telefonnummer mitteilen? Ich bin auf der Suche nach speziellen franz. Haken und suche eine deutschsprachige Kontaktadresse in Frankreich, da die Haken in Deutschland nicht vertrieben werden und ich die franz. Sprache nicht beherrsche.Danke im voraus.


----------



## tesuji (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*

Hallo,

ich fische ab und zu bei Sarreguemines und Mouterhouse, Dep. Moselle.  In Sarreguemines schräg gegenüber von Aldi (ja, die gibts überall) ist ein phantastischer Angelladen, da bekommst du alles viel preiswerter als in Deutschl und alle Angelscheine für das gesamte Gebiet (Angeln mit drei Rollenangeln + 1 Stippangel ohne Rolle, lebend Köderfisch ok, aber sehr eingeschränkte Nachtfischerei, lass dir im Angelgeschäft den Kalender mit den genauen Zeiten geben, sonst Probleme), sehr preiswert et la tres jolie propriétaire parles l'allemand tres bien. Die Saar (nicht Kanal!) bei Zetting (ca. 10 km flussaufwärts Sarregemuemines) direkt vor der Brücke ist ein super Waller Gewässer! Habe dort im August 3 Waller (größter 125cm) gefangen. Da die Angelkarte da überall  gilt (aber Achtung das Departement nicht verlassen!) kannst du auch an der Saar bei der Mühle, Auberge de Moulin,  in Harskirchen  (frag nach Mr Roger Roeser) fischen. Sarre und Kanal sind Gewässer der Kategorie 2, d.h. übers ganze Jahr befischbar, bei Kategorie 1 ist ab September Schluss. Der Weiher von Moutershouse ist ja schon Spitze aber danach Richtung Baerenthal kurz nach dem Abzweig nach Reiperswiller bei dem Restaurant la Kundschaft liegt links im Thal mein Geheimtipp: Etang de Baerenthal, nördliches Ufer. Da privat, eigene Angelkarte notwendig, kann man beim Rastplatz am Automaten ziehen (!), 6 EUR/Tag. 

Nun viel Spass beim Fischen in la France !

Nachtrag: Auf so perverse Ideen, dass man nicht mit Drilling fischen darf oder Setzkescher verboten ist, kommt man in Frankreich nicht. Die lachen dort doch nur noch über die dummen Boches ! Siehe lebend Köderfisch. Aber Achtung: Wenn du in Frankreich mit lebendem Köderfisch angelst und ein grüner Deutscher Naturschützer zeigt dich deswegen in Deutschland an, hängst du und du wirst nach deutschem Recht bestraft, pervers oder ??? !!! 


-- tesuji


----------



## LukidaRooki (4. November 2008)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*



WallerPaule92 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Infos...die kann ich gut gebrauchen...
> Noch eine Frage habe ich: Gelten in ganz Frankreich dieselben Angel-gesetze?
> Ich fahre nämlich nach Burgund...
> 
> Lg. Paule


 
@WallerPaule92,

hast du nun schon mehr über die Gesetzt in Frankreich ( Burgund) rausbekommen?
Ich fahre in ein paar Tage nach Süd-Burgund and die Saone und wollte mich mal über die dortigen Schonzeiten informieren..

Kann mir jemand helfen, wäre sehr wichitg .

Vielen Dank,

Luki


----------



## elranchero (4. November 2008)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*

Laut einem franz. Angelkollegen, ist die franz. Karte in 13 Dep. gültig so hat er mir es erklärt. Keine Ahnung ob es stimmt, habe selber keine Bedarf, aber ich denke mal das da was dran ist, Rheinfischer-Sohn und Angler seit 50 Jahren........fragt halt mal genau nach. Ich habe und brauche nur Dep. 69......aber habe auch schon woanders gefischt, kam allerdings keine Kontrolle.

Try it out


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (6. November 2008)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*

http://www.unpf.fr/APN.php

hier findest du die allgemeinen Regelungen fuer F sowie die spezifischen fuer jede einzelne Region


----------



## forellenfänger007 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*

*wer weiß was über den lac de gerardmer ( oder so ähnl. weis net wiemans schreibt ) also köderfische , preise und fische *

*bis bald *

*forellenfänger 007:vik:*


----------



## chewapchici (30. April 2009)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*

Salut mon ami, der Lac de Gérardmer,

hier ist eine Adresse wo Du den Erlaubnisschein kaufen kannst, den Preis habe ich leider nicht gefunden.

à Gérardmer : Tabac La Civette (31 rue Mitterrand), Barques DIDIER (309 rte d’Epinal), Bar Restaurant Chez Denis (44 Bd de Granges à Kichompré

Allgemeine Schonzeit ist vom 1.November bis zum 2.Samstag im März.

Die Raubfische sind alle ab 1.Mai offen und man kann mit 3 Angeln fischen, auch vom Boot. In dem Link sind noch andere Bestimmungen aufgeführt, in franz., leider, aber das nimmt man eh nicht so genau . 

Bleib bloss 100m von den Ein-und Ausläufen des Sees weg, für den Rest, mach so wie die Anderen auch.

Als Sprachwahl bekomme ich ein Menu und kann zwischen französisch und...französisch wählen (was mich persönlich nicht so sehr stört), aber vielleicht hast Du mehr Glück, es müsste auch eine Seite auf Deutsch geben, leider haben die europäischen Browser neuerdings "Sprachvorzüge" um Datenblockaden zu vermeiden, was mehrsprachigen Anwendern doch schon eine gewisse Einschränkung eingebracht hat.




http://www.mairie-gerardmer.com/docpeche2009.pdf

Auf Seite 2 findest Du unter : Points De Vente de Cartes de Pêche noch einige andere Bezugsadressen für die Anglerkarte.


----------



## forellenfänger007 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelbestimmungen an der Cote d'azur*

*weis einer wie die angelbestimmungen an der Cote d'azur sind also preise und fische*

*             bis bald*

*                                  Forellen fänger 007:vik:*


----------



## chewapchici (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*

#hBonjour, bin gerade an der Côte d'Azur. Wo möchtest Du denn gerne angeln?
Im Innenland gelten in ganz Frankreich die gleichen, schwer übersichtlichen Bestimmungen, also Angelschein im Laden kaufen, ca EUR 78.-, gilt für ein Jahr, dann fragen welcher Flussabschnitt der Karte angehört, eventuel eine Carte de Proximité, also "Nachbarschaftskarte" dazu kaufen um noch grössere Gebiete einzudecken, was aber normalerweise nicht nötig ist.
"Geschlossene Gewässer", normalerweise Seen oder Teiche, sogar die mit Ein-und Auslauf (nicht fragen bitte) gehören nicht dazu und brauchen bloss eine eigene Fischerei Erlaublis oder Tageskarte.
Am Meer brauchst Du keinen Schein und kannst auch Nachst angeln bloss darf man keine eigene Lampe dabei haben aber man darf im Schein von festangebauten Lampen angeln. (Tipp :Kalamare mit Pilker #6)
Ciao.


----------



## forellenfänger007 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*

ich würd gern in saint tropez angeln !!!


           forellenfänger 007


----------



## chewapchici (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*

:vik: Saint Trop und Umgebung #6 ... unbedingt an der Küste angeln. Am besten abseits vom Trubel einen Felsvorsprung aufsuchen und los. Es gibt nichts Besseres. Kanst Alles versuchen, Garnelen klappen immer. Gummis, Blech etc auch in Grenzen, je nach Saison und Tageszeit. Es gibt eine Menge verschiedene Fische und jedes Jahr wesentlich mehr Arten. Neuerdings so eine kleine Thun Art.
Mit vielen Hängern rechnen oder ein kleines Boot nehmen, aber das ständige Geschaukele geht mir persönlich zu viel auf den Geist. (naja, ein grosses Boot wäre vielleicht besser |kopfkrat)
Ciao, gehe jetzt selbst Angeln, aber in Marseille.:m


----------



## forellenfänger007 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*

was in marseille gefangen ??


            forellenfänger 007


----------



## chewapchici (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*

Yep, eine Daurade, wie ich auch schon unter "Etang de Berre" beschrieben hatte. (Die beiden Einträge überschneiden sich irgendwie)
Nächstes Mal nehme ich mir etwas mehr Zeit das hier war mehr ein Erkundungstrip.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*

hallo zusammen!
ich fahre am 11.06.09 mit meiner familie nach frankreich nach langueco-russion (marseillan-plage) da ist der fluss l'herault (oder so ähnlich) in der nähe. ist ein süßwasserfluss! kann mir jemand einen link zu einer seite schicken, auf der ich die allgemeinen angelbedingungen für den l'herault finde Und bzw. oder für den *Canal du Midi?!*
 ach ja und welche bedingungen gelten für das fischen im meer?
viele grüße 
Jogibaer


----------



## littleFisherman (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*

Ich hole das Thema jetzt mal aus der Versenkung, weil hier alles so zusammen schön kompakt zusammen steht 

Kann jemand was zum angeln am Doubs und saone sagen? Ich habe iwo gelesen dass man nur gekaufte Köfis verwenden darf!? Darf man einfach iwo sein zelt aufschlagen und fischen, oder gibts da Bestimmungen? (dass man seinen Angelplatz sauber verlässt versteht sich ja wohl, hat anscheinend tdem immer wieder probleme damit gegeben..) 

lg
Manu


----------



## russak777 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*



tesuji schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Auf so perverse Ideen, dass man nicht mit Drilling fischen darf oder Setzkescher verboten ist, kommt man in Frankreich nicht. Die lachen dort doch nur noch über die dummen Boches ! Siehe lebend Köderfisch. Aber Achtung: Wenn du in Frankreich mit lebendem Köderfisch angelst und ein grüner Deutscher Naturschützer zeigt dich deswegen in Deutschland an, hängst du und du wirst nach deutschem Recht bestraft, pervers oder ??? !!!
> 
> 
> -- tesuji



Hi,

wie kann sowas eigentlich sein? Ist für mich unverständlich.. Kann man es irgendwo nachlesen?

Gruß, Elias


----------



## bootszander (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*

So ist es leider auch mit dem bootsverlei im ausland. (Dort kein führerschin nötig hier aber doch, dann zahlt die versicherung nicht.)


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*



russak777 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie kann sowas eigentlich sein? Ist für mich unverständlich.. Kann man es irgendwo nachlesen?
> 
> Gruß, Elias



Hallo,

der Beitrag ist von 2008 (!) und nein, das gibt es nicht, dass man wegen einer in Frankreich erlaubten Methode o.Ä. in Deutschland belangt wird; ist rechtlich gesehen nicht möglich. #d

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## russak777 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Beitrag ist von 2008 (!) und nein, das gibt es nicht, dass man wegen einer in Frankreich erlaubten Methode o.Ä. in Deutschland belangt wird; ist rechtlich gesehen nicht möglich. #d
> 
> ...



Hi,
habe mir auch schon gedacht. Wollte aber sicher gehen . Beim Tierschutz kann man es ja nie wissen|rolleyes


----------



## bootszander (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*

Die EU machts möglich.
Und beim bootsverlei ist es mher eine versicherungssache.
Aber im grunde genommen kommt alles aufs selbe hinaus. 
Siehe z.b. auch bein sextourismus wenn sie nach asien fliegen, werden sie hier bestraft?


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*

Hallo,
ja, aber Versicherungbestimmungen sind eine andere Sache, da kommt es darauf an was in dem jeweiligen Vertrag steht.
Sextourismus ist per se erstmal nicht verboten, ob einer hier oder in Thailand ins Bordell geht, kümmert weder den Thailändischen- noch den Deutschen Staat. Anders siehts bei Sex mit Kindern aus, das ist sowohl hier als auch in Thailand strafbar und wird hoffentlich auch entsprechend verfolgt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*

Hallo,

ist in § 7 StGB geregelt. 

Deutsches Strafrecht gilt : " .....  wenn die Tat am Tatort mit Strafe bedroht ist oder der Tatort keiner Strafgewalt unterliegt und wenn der Täter

	1. 	zur Zeit der Tat Deutscher war oder es nach der Tat geworden ist oder .......  "

Wäre mir jetzt aber neu, dass im französischen oder deutschen Strafrecht was über Angelmethoden steht.


----------



## russak777 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist in § 7 StGB geregelt.
> 
> ...



Hi, kenne mich da auch nicht aus. Aber als ich das gelesen habe, wollte ich es eben genau wissen|kopfkrat:

"Tierschutzgesetz
§ 17 

Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer
1. ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet oder
2. einem Wirbeltier
a) aus Rohheit erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden oder
b) länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden
zufügt."


----------



## phatfunky (13. Februar 2017)

tesuji schrieb:


> Aber Achtung: Wenn du in Frankreich mit lebendem Köderfisch angelst und ein grüner Deutscher Naturschützer zeigt dich deswegen in Deutschland an, hängst du und du wirst nach deutschem Recht bestraft, pervers oder ??? !!!
> 
> 
> -- tesuji




Genau, ich habe von keinem Land gehört dass so krasse Angelgesetze hat, wie in Deutschland. 

Aber, sorry, dass mit der Anzeige glaube ich nicht. Das bedeutet wiederum dass deutsches Recht auch in Frankreich gilt. Das kann nicht gehen. Es würde auch bedeuten dass das gleiche für viel andere europäische Länder gilt und ich habe z.B. noch nie in leben gehört dass ein Angler in Großbritannien nach deutschem Recht bestraft würde weil er sich fotografieren lässt oder lebende Köderfische verwendet. Da wäre doch Aufschrei !! [emoji33]

Nachtrag: Ja, okay, höchstens als Deutscher könnte es dann einem passieren.


----------



## fishhawk (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*

Hallo,

wenn der "Tatort in Frankreich liegt, müsste die Tat aber in F und D gleichermaßen verboten sein!!!

Ansonsten greift §7 StGB nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*

Von Atout France hab ich mal folgende Links zu den (Angel)Gesetzen in Frankreich für Touristen bekommen (ohne Gewähr für Richtigkeit/Vollständigkeit), und verstehen tu ichs eh nicht, weil ich zwar französisch kenne/kann, aber nicht spreche ;-) :
http://www.federationpeche.com/60/departement.php?page=534

http://www.federationpeche.com/56/departement.php?page=498

http://www.achigan.net/articles/wiki-206-reglementation+eau+douce.html

http://www.federationpeche.com/84/departement.php?page=750 ` - 1er Pêche 1er Kategorie


----------



## Rhineman (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*

Moin zusammen,
ich fahre im Oktober nach F - 40 Capbreton, Atlantikküste, kurz vor Biarritz / span. Grenze. Benötigt man für das Meeresangeln ( vom Strand aus / von der Mole oder Seebrücke) in Frankreich generell eine Genehmigung ? Weiß jemand im Forum etwas darüber ? 
Für ein paar Infos wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Gruß an alle.


----------



## rhinefisher (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angelgesetze in frankreich*

Hi!
Das fischen im Meer ist frei.
Wolfsbarsch und Getupfter Wolf gehen ganz gut, aber oft nur Kleine.. .
Buldo mit Raglou ist dort die Waffe der Wahl.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Typ87 (18. März 2019)

Gibt es in Frankreich auch Monatskarten oder muss man gleich eine Jahreskarte kaufen?


----------



## sasa (16. Juni 2019)

Es gibt auch Wochenkarten, war letzte Woche an der Saone bei Macon und hab 32€bezahlt.


----------

